# PATERSON faves I own, and a few I want.....



## epackage (Dec 2, 2010)

I really want the Cobalt Tiffany & Allen Spruce Beer, the Swinley Hutch with all that embossing is a great get at $100








 The Amber Kinch is arriving soon to be with it's Cobalt brother....






 The two hutch's to the left are the only known examples, that will change I hope....The JJ Post is also the only known example and my bottle guru would love to have one, if I find another it's gonna bring me some big time bottles in a trade...






 I need the Green Ink Out bottle....






 I just added the 1889 and the 1892, I really want to fill this baby up.....


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2010)

Two of only four H. Steiner labeled whiskeys ever found, all in the same attic....Love to own an Amber Swinley and the Zettel is the only known example and another my bottle guru would kill for....


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 2, 2010)

What can I say? Sharper than a Blackbird.. []
 You are getting very good at posting pics of very nice bottles!! []


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanx Charlie....


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 2, 2010)

That 1850 mineral water is awesome! Keep going back and looking at that one.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 2, 2010)

The tiffany and allen is sweet.  Is that Seltzer the one I picked up for you?  I seem to remember it having a fish or something.


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> The tiffany and allen is sweet.Â  Is that Seltzer the one I picked up for you?Â  I seem to remember it having a fish or something.


 Yes Div, I have it in blue with a solid fish like the green and in blue with different letting and just the outline of the fish....I have yet to find a bottle from Notkin but I have my fingers crossed that one exists...thanx again......Glad you like them RD, that's the Holy Grail of Paterson bottles bar none!!!


----------



## Wangan (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice line up!!![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 2, 2010)

nice jim,

 im in no hurry to complete my collection.   i will find all of these at sometime or another.  i just hope i dont decide to concentrate on another city before i am done....lol

 greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 2, 2010)

and also im really only after the squat sodas and hutches.  you can have the rest.  i have too many bottles as it is.  

 greg


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice, Jim. That cobalt spruce beer is a killer (hope you get one), and of course the Archdeacon as well. The dated hutches are really cool, I wish one of the local bottlers here would have done that. It is amazing how many variations you can find of certain bottles once you start seriously collecting locals.  ~Jim


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> and also im really only after the squat sodas and hutches.  you can have the rest.  i have too many bottles as it is.
> 
> greg


 :O)    let me know where to send the Beach & Litchfield Greg....


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 4, 2010)

Does the Ink Out have Paterson on it?  How many colors to they come in - I think I have a cobalt one?  Nice group of favorites!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Ohio Rob
> 
> Does the Ink Out have Paterson on it?Â  How many colors to they come in - I think I have a cobalt one?Â  Nice group of favorites!!


 The Ink Out is from Montclair NJ, it's on the other side of me, I figure if I border the town I should collect it....would love to see a blue example....and buy it if it's for sale or trade....:O)


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's the cobalt Ink Out.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Dec 5, 2010)

The other side "Erado".


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2010)

That is a beauty Rob, thanx for the pic's....would like to get myself one, if you ever want to sell or trade it please keep me in mind....Jim


----------

